

Desktop notifications in Firefox nightlies - miohtama
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=782211

======
gkoberger
Another interesting (yet never shipped) take on notifications by Mozilla:

<http://jbalogh.me/2012/01/30/push-notifications/>

These would have allowed sites to send you notifications after you had left
the page, like iOS's push notifications work.

~~~
MatthewPhillips
They have something similar still: <https://wiki.mozilla.org/WebAPI/PushAPI>

~~~
cpeterso
NB: That is an outdated spec. The spec that is actively being developed is
here:

<https://wiki.mozilla.org/WebAPI/SimplePush>

------
joenathan
In this UX mockup it shows it working with gmail
[https://bug629280.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=520...](https://bug629280.bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=520123)

Is this API compatible with Chrome's implementation, or would Google have to
add support in Gmail for Firefox?

~~~
rav
GMail uses a old draft version of the API, and they check for the vendor-
specific window.webkitNotification rather than the spec window.Notification,
so a Firefox add-on or a GMail update is necessary.

------
mehrzad
I'm loving that any mozilla.org post reaches the frontpage easily. Nightly is
the best browser I've used.

~~~
rexbarbaris
I'm going to have to test drive Firefox this week. I've been hearing a lot
great things lately.

~~~
cpeterso
I recommend the Firefox Aurora channel. It's a nice balance between bleeding
edge and beta. That said, I've used Firefox Nightly for years and I've found
bugs, as expected, but nothing critical.

One caveat is that some people are annoyed by the daily update notifications.
If you set the about:config pref "app.update.silent" to true, Firefox should
never show you an update dialog:

<http://kb.mozillazine.org/App.update.silent>

------
notatoad
So like chrome does, they're implementing their own notification method, and
not integrating with the host OS's notification method?

that's a little disappointing.

~~~
gluxon
Windows 7 and below doesn't have notifications.

~~~
lucian1900
There's the tray bubbles, but indeed, they aren't great. The point is, there
should be custom ones only for platforms that lack them.

------
rexbarbaris
I'll be interested to see what measure are taken to prevent spam. This seems
like a useful feature, and I wouldn't want it to become the new popup ad.

~~~
Wouter33
You have to authorize every domain that wants to use the notifications.
Besides that, it has to be a user action, the authorization. You can't
automate this process without some hacking.

Love the notification API for my webapps. Wish there was a sign of IE adopting
this technique so i can implement this mainstream.

------
huhtenberg
There's a _lot_ of contenders for that cosy bottom-right corner of my screen.
I hope the location of the panel stream is configurable.

~~~
miohtama
I guess there will be addons which can take over the notification system and
customize how notifications are displayed

------
1st1
I really hope they find a way to support native mac os notifications.

~~~
callahad
That's being tracked in <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=852648>

------
vini
Some mockups from comment #18: <http://shorlander.dropmark.com/80842>

------
aphexairlines
Now if only Outlook Web App used this style of notifications instead of an in-
page popup, it would finally be simple to ditch Outlook in companies that
still use Exchange.

------
xpose2000
This will be similar to the Chrome Notifications in the lower right hand
corner? I could not find a screenshot of what these might look like.

